# which laptop is best for home use. pls suggest. urgent



## Rajiv (Feb 25, 2012)

General Questions

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

45k INR +/-2k

2) What size notebook would you prefer?

c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) Which country will you buying this notebook?

India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Sony, Dell , HP
b. Dislike: Lenovo


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

a. MS Office tasks
b. Surfing Web
c. Java/Oracle Programming
d. Movies 

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

Mostly to be used at home

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

No gaming

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

4 hrs

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

Prefer to see it

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

Without any pre-installed OS(Free DOS) / Windows 7

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
Normal standard resolutions


Want a laptop which gives
good performance, does not heat up too much, gives good battery back up and can perform reasonably for 4-5 yrs. 

Has good bright display when running on battery as well as while charging

Has good sound and picture quality for watching movie

I have listed out few options .. Pls review them and suggest which is best among them or any other than those.

1. Dell Inspiron 14 

2. HP ProBook 4530s 

3. Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG3AEN Laptop (Black)

4. Toshiba Satellite C640 X4013 

5. Asus K Series K43SA-VX040D 

6. Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D

7. Toshiba Satellite P Series P750-X5310

8. Asus K53SV-SX521D

9. Asus X53SC-SX223D

10. Asus K43SA-VX041D

After Sales service is a big factor. Dell , HP , and Asus dont have service centers in my town. Some brands provide onsite warranty but centers are in a city around 300 kms far, So I am doubtful to buy these brand laptops


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 25, 2012)

Why have you created a new thread?


----------



## Debu_013 (Feb 25, 2012)

For your requirements Rs 45 is too huge a budget.

You can easily get a laptop meeting your requirements within Rs 35k

Since you dont seem to have service centers in your town, its a must that you should buy the laptop with Onsite warranty, so that the company sends a Service Engineer to your place for any service, requirements.

Onsite Warranty very good from Dell and Lenovo. HP am not very sure of.
But Sony, ASUS, Toshiba, they are not the best in the Service front.

In Dell, theres no choice, only Dell Inspiron 14R/15R.
In Lenovo you can get Z570/Z470.
In HP probook is a good option.

I own a Lenovo Y560 myself, and can tell you that they have one of the best service network.


----------



## Rajiv (Feb 25, 2012)

I created a new thread as I was not getting much responses on my old thread.

Also in new thread I have listed out some of the models which i shortlisted.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 25, 2012)

^^^
You want hundreds and thousands of responses!!!!
And you could have post the same in the previous thread only.


----------



## Rajiv (Feb 25, 2012)

ok. Now i would take care not to create new threads,,


Now can someone pls suggest which laptop is good for my requirements mentioned above and from the list which i gave


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 25, 2012)

First decide that you want a 14" or a 15" laptop and then we can refine the list for you very easily


----------



## Rajiv (Feb 25, 2012)

I want a 14" screen.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 25, 2012)

Bro I am telling you the same thing again.
Just try if you can get Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG2AEN in local market.You also don't need to spend a huge amount as it will fulfill all your requirements.
And if it is not available anywhere(according to  you) then get Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG3AEN.
The Asus laptops are having high graphics and that is required for gaming and you are not into gaming.Though you can buy them if you want.Get anyone from the above listed Asus models,all are good.Choose the one which you like the most.
The HP probook is not that good, my couple of friends owns the same.
A big no for inspiron.
Toshiba is ok but not that good, previously toshiba laptops were very good but not now

BTW just a tip, for your requirements even Sony VAIO VPCEG25EN will also go but as you can spare a good amount go for VPCEG2AEN or just go through whatever I have written above once again


----------



## Rajiv (Feb 26, 2012)

@aroraanant..

I searched a lot of places for VPCEG2AEN,, even at Sony's own store in bangalore..
All said its discontinued,,

As regards VPCEG3AEN.. its specs are almost same as VPCEG2AEN but price is around 5k more.. 

I also wanted with no pre-installed OS as i have all d latest softwares with me..

Moreover, most of the dealers say that Sony VAIO is too soft built ,, 

Whats your take about all this?


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 26, 2012)

But here in Jalandhar as well in delhi it is available.
Anyways lets cut that from the list if you say so.
BTW there is some difference in VPCEG2AEN and VPCEG3AEN, though it is not worth 5k but still it is there.The newer one has a newer and a lil better processor and it also have a 512mb graphic card.
So if you wanna get VPCEG2AEN then you can get it or else you have got a couple of options in Asus also


----------



## Rajiv (Feb 26, 2012)

ok. so for now i settle on VPCEG3AEN..


Do you know any better models in HP (Pavilion g6 or DV6 series or some else)

or dell which suits my requirements..


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 26, 2012)

In Dell XPS laptops are good which are out of your budget.
And I recommend you to pick sony or asus over HP


----------



## Rajiv (Feb 26, 2012)

k.. 

So it boils down to Sony VPCEG3AEN. 
Wish i could get one without OS as i have all the latest OS. 

But I guess u cant have everything


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 26, 2012)

But before buying it do have a look at Asus K series laptop also


----------



## Rajiv (Feb 26, 2012)

How has been you experience with Dell Inspiron?


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 26, 2012)

Bro please don't start again.
I have given you very good suggestions.
There are much better laptops and that too at much better price  than inspiron are available.I hope this is enough for you.
Do you want me to tell you more?


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 26, 2012)

^^^
Sony VAIO VPCEG25EN is better than all the models you have listed.
But the OP wants to spend a good amount so I suggested him some other models


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 27, 2012)

@aroraanant - i know that this is way off-topic and seriously stupid, but by any godforsaken chance, are you in lovely professional university?


----------



## sarthak (Feb 27, 2012)

^^^ you could have messaged him 

@OP go for the hp probook or dell vostro.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 27, 2012)

For Home use get a Vaio. Great screen with best viewing angles so that you and your family can enjoy movies together. Looks great and no heating problems


----------



## Rajiv (Feb 27, 2012)

Most probably will buy Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D..

What will be the best price for it.. 
and what freebies i can bargain for /..

Personally I am thinking of getting a bag, headphone 
and a laptop cooler..

Any suggestions


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 27, 2012)

There is no need to get a laptop cooler/fan for Asus as they don't have any heating issues.
Try to get a pen drive and a kaspersky original AV and a mouse at the dealer end.Laptop bag will be given to you by the company only.
I hope you can easily get it for 38-39k,try to bargain and get it for around 37k


----------



## Rajiv (Feb 27, 2012)

I already have a wireless mouse .. 

Can you suggest any good headphone which i can get from the dealer as
a freebie..


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 27, 2012)

as a freebie the dealer will not give you the headphones that you will ask,he will just give you some cheap ones costing around 100 or 200 bucks


----------



## Rajiv (Feb 27, 2012)

Am not getting lesser than 39.5k for asus SX520D.. As mine is a small town of Orissa


----------



## mayoorite (Feb 27, 2012)

why aroraanant you always recommend "Sony VAIO VPCEG25EN" ,my friend had it,he says its sound  quality is poor as well as its webcam is just 0.3 MP,wi fi is also slow ,but its display is best.The drivers and softwares that Sony provides tends to crash.i would recommend Samsung NP300-E5Z-S01IN Laptop .yes its camera is also 0.3MP but its more durable,more portable(2.34kg while sony one is 2.7kg),has more hdd,ram,1gb graphic card.The Samsung NP300E5Z laptop looks clean with its scratch-resistant and anti-fingerprint surface. The duracase casing of this Samsung laptop is tough and durable to protect it against the risk of bumps and knocks also. Its Battery Backup is also 5-6 hours in general use.

please read MakeUseOf.com_-_Laptop_Guide_2011.pdf before buying a laptop.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 27, 2012)

^^^^^
Bro its not like I always suggest,but I feel its a good laptop in a budget of around 28k.
I don't know why your friend is facing issues with the sound and wifi and other things as I have recently bought the same and my brother is using it and till yet we have faced no issues.And yes the camera in 0.3mp
Yes the Samsung is good but the if one don't needs to game then what it is the fun of suggesting a laptop with a graphic card.And the RAM can be upgraded for merely 600 bucks and yes the difference of HDD matters.BTW currently I am getting a very good battery back up in Sony of around 4-4.5 hrs with normal usage. very easily.
And the build quality is also good.And you know look wise sony laptops are very good.
And also they are pretty old in the market and much reliable also.

P.S. I am not saying that Samsung laptops are not good.They are very good but I suggested according to the OP requirements and we all know opinions of different people are different.


----------



## Rajiv (Feb 27, 2012)

how and from where do we get coupon discounts on any gadget purchase..

as @dashing.sujay has mentioned in his CB35 review..


----------



## Rajiv (Mar 3, 2012)

which laptop is more suitable to my requirements among the two.. 
Also which one is better VFM and better in performance 

1. ASUS X53SC-SX536D / 2nd Generation Core i5

2. Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG3AEN Laptop
(White)


----------



## mayoorite (Mar 3, 2012)

Below is the details of the graphic card in the asus X53SC-SX536D.
For More details:Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech

**MOD EDIT**


----------



## red dragon (Mar 4, 2012)

One of the most stupid posts in the forum

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 5, 2012)

^^^
Even I agree with you on that bro.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

@mayoorite, i understand you want to help but this is not a way to post. if you find something useful, post a link or give a short description. posting a huge pile of random benchmark scores will cause others to complain about the same. please avoid this kind of post in the future.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2012)

Rajiv said:


> how and from where do we get coupon discounts on any gadget purchase..
> 
> as @dashing.sujay has mentioned in his CB35 review..



Those were good old *letsbuy* days. You won't get such discounts now.



Rajiv said:


> which laptop is more suitable to my requirements among the two..
> Also which one is better VFM and better in performance
> 
> 1. ASUS X53SC-SX536D / 2nd Generation Core i5
> ...



Go with Asus one just because its too much VFM. Nothing to complain.

Also, I saw some posts complaining about Sony's driver issues. I must say Sony's wifi driver is not at all mature. I have heard numerous complaints about wifi problems in Vaio, along with mine. (not too serious but still). Also, Sony has restricted users to download drivers from its own site only, if updating from any other site (like from amd or intel site), you are responsible for it. That's kind of sad.


----------



## mayoorite (Mar 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> @mayoorite, i understand you want to help but this is not a way to post. if you find something useful, post a link or give a short description. posting a huge pile of random benchmark scores will cause others to complain about the same. please avoid this kind of post in the future.


OK I will remember that


----------

